# working in SA while your PR application outcome is pending?



## akv (5 mo ago)

hi expatforum community,

We are living in SA and I am a PR and SA ID holder. however my spouse is on a dependant visitor visa .

my spouse is looking to work and she has already applied for PR however outcome is yet to come in such situation is she eligible to work while her PR application outcome is pending

Or

what is she applies for Spouse 11.6 via which allows to work however outcome may take its own sweet time in such case can she work.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Her PR application is irrelevant in here. She has to have PR (under many circumstances, the employer will even ask for ID) to be able to work legally in South Africa.

So she has to apply for Visitor Visa 11.6, and yes, it will take months for your to get it nowadays.

If you want it to start sooner, you have to work it around and find it your own way.


----------



## akv (5 mo ago)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> Her PR application is irrelevant in here. She has to have PR (under many circumstances, the employer will even ask for ID) to be able to work legally in South Africa.
> 
> So she has to apply for Visitor Visa 11.6, and yes, it will take months for your to get it nowadays.
> 
> If you want it to start sooner, you have to work it around and find it your own way.


@a4xiaoxiami thanks for your response and what about if spouse visa outcome is pending?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Its unfortunately still irrelevant. The employer needs the visa to allow your spouse to work legally.

Right now, allowing a foreigner to work in South Africa is sadly at the bottom of all priorities list of Department of Home Affair.

Actually, they want to kick out as many illegal immigrants as possible now.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

akv said:


> hi expatforum community,
> 
> We are living in SA and I am a PR and SA ID holder. however my spouse is on a dependant visitor visa .
> 
> ...


She is not allowed to work. The dependent visa explicitly states, as one of the conditions, that you are not allowed to work. However, if she gets a job offer, she can apply for an endorsement to work. Its fewer and easy requirements but unfortunately it takes many months before the outcome.


----------

